# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  A video of Bubba croaking.

## Louis Charles Bruckner

Hi all for the first time he let me video him croaking  LOL 
I wish his croaking sounded like the fist few seconds of when he starts. 
BTW the fogger started up since I had the door open.

----------


## Lynn

Oh Louis ,
I can't view it.  :Frown: 
No facebook for me.

I bet it's adorable !
Lynn

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

I think it is that you don't have adobe flash installed.

----------


## Lynn

> Hi all for the first time he let me video him croaking  LOL 
> I wish his croaking sounded like the fist few seconds of when he starts. 
> BTW the fogger started up since I had the door open.



I have the latest adobe flash installed?
What I see is:
A blank video box that says: It is not public and I have to log into facebook to view it?

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

ok Thanks for that last bit of info 


> It is not public and I have to log into facebook to view it?


I fixed it. it should work now.

----------


## Lynn

> ok Thanks for that last bit of info 
> I fixed it. it should work now.


Thank You

----------


## Lynn

It's great!
He is very theatrical ! 

Thanks for sharing this!

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Gail

Love it.

----------


## deeishealthy

LUCKY!!  Every stinkin time I reach for my camera mine stop.  I've yet to capture it on video.

----------

